# What bedding to use?



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't know what bedding to use for my rabbit. I have guinea-pigs that are kept on woodshavings and I'm trying to keep the amount of waste down, so I don't know what bedding to use for the rabbit.
He's litter trained so what bedding do I put in the litter tray? Also, what bedding should I use in the hutch? I've read online that lino is good, but it seems to me like it might be a bit cold for the rabbit to just have lino? He'd have hay as well of course, but I'd still worry about him being cold. What do you think? What bedding would you suggest?


----------



## feenan7 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mine are bedded on shavings. In his litter tray I find the wood pellet cat litter is the best, they don't tip it out all over the floor or try to eat it. Maybe just put shavings in the bedding part & lino or a lot of people use newspaper in the rest of the hutch.

If he's litter trained the hutch will only need spot cleaning daily then cleaning all through weekly - where as guineas wee all over the place & need cleaning out more frequently


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I use straw then hay for him to eat. Cat litter wood pellets in the litter tray


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I pack thier bed area out with barley straw on a layer of newspaper. I use this for the guins too cos its nice and soft and not scratchy.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

I second the use of wood pellet cat litter! You need something that will break down if they do eat some of it. It's also easy to clean. Clay litters are a nono cause it clumps together and they cant digest it. 
If its just a hutch I cant see the harm in just having shavings. I've never tried lino.

When I had an outdoor hutch, I used woodshavings all over but in the bedding part I had a load of hay in to keep them warm. (I also had hay in a hay rack so they had cleaner non-bedding hay to eat too)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I used to use 100% wood litters like beautycat when my rabbits were indoors, it really helped keep any smells down. However now they are outside I just use hay in their trays. 

Wood shavings and wood litters are all toxic to rabbits and guineapigs. The dust also doesnt do their respiratory systems any good. 

Straw is more insulating than hay, go for barley straw if you buy a bale its much softer.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I use bed down (rapasorb at the moment which is rape straw) or cross cut shreaded paper on the floor for my rabbits and guineas. Then straw in the beds and hay for eating. They have rapasorb/bed down in their litter trays aswell. Seems to absorb really well and keeps them really fresh, need to clean them once a week usually.

*Heidi*


----------

